# five toes on front paws



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What does it mean when your cat has 5 toes? 

There is a grey kitty outside and i saw him/her up close the other day and i think he/she has 5 toes on its front paws.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It means the cat is normal. The norm is 5 toes on each front paw, and 4 toes on each back paw.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i just relized that i messed up my message... i meant... *extra* toes .. hehe.. what does that mean


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ahh....and I thought it was a trick question! I don't think it really means anything, although the cat would be called a polydactal. I believe it's a genetic/inherited trait, but there are no real health issues associated with it, other than you sometimes have to trim the claws more often and/or they can sometimes grow in awkward positions.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

google polydactal cats, long history of this genetic trait, look at the yeti pic in meet my kitty, they are believed to have ship cats(sailing ships), and were supposed to be lucky.


----------

